

Man created 130 Facebook profiles to stalk his ex-girlfriend. - ltamake
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2011/10/20/this-la-man-created-130-fake-facebook-pages-just-to-harass-his-ex-girlfriend/

======
kleiba
The article mentions that the guy is facing charges on the basis of
California's Internet Impersonation law, so I suppose the ads he posted on
craigslist were written in a way to make it appear as if the poor girl had
posted them herself, i.e. he pretended to be her.

But say he didn't do that, but merely created lots of websites with
embarrassing material, such as the "sexually explicit pictures" mentioned in
the article: would that actually be unlawful, assuming he is the copyright
holder of the pictures?

One would think it should be, but on the basis of which laws? He wouldn't
actually be harrassing her in that case, would he, since websites are not
addressed to her in particular. I imagine he would be covered by the First
Amendment?!

~~~
yread
Wow is there really an Internet Impersonation Law? We do really live in the
future! Some sick sci-fi...

